# Ottawa river in lima



## slippy20052000 (Aug 3, 2008)

i was just messing around a couple weeks ago before the heavy rains and got 3 crappies 5 bass 2 smallies and 3 large mouth so it you r looking for a place to get out of the winter funk try it....wouldnt advice keeping anything but there r nice fish there any where from LSH south to the refinerie....theres outher spots...but thouse r mine to know..lmao...


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

slippy20052000,
Welcome to OGF forums! 

You'll never see me fishing in the Ottawa...downstream of Lima. :bulgy-eyes: I used to work at the Lima Refinery and you wouldn't believe the discharges that went into that river...and that was in the early 90s.

Not to mention the issues of landowners, access in and out, etc.

Don't get me wrong, I'm glad you enjoyed catching the fish, I guess I know too much about what's in that water and will have to pass. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## bigfish83 (Sep 14, 2009)

I fish the ottawa river from ottawa metro park to where it meets the auglaize. Best river around here imo. I catch way more fish out of it than i do the auglaize, blanchard or gmr. Try fishing it downstream of elida, theres a lot of smallies and the catfish are pretty easy to catch once you get north of rimer


----------



## slippy20052000 (Aug 3, 2008)

i live in elida i have noticed there r a lot more smallies down here then above the shawnee dam i get a lot of cats on spinners..ya on spinners all channels but i think this year i am going to try downstream more 
\


----------

